# Worried About Mochi's Poop



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Warning: lots of description of poop

Mochi had an amazing playdate last Saturday but she played so hard she threw up. After that, I took her to the side and let her calm down/nap for about two hours. When she woke up, she started playing just as hard again. I brought a can of wellness puppy food for her to eat there (and b/c it was portable). She scarfed down the canned food and then ran to the other dog's food and ate half of his food! (Wellness kibble, about 1/3 cup). Now, I know I shouldn't have allowed her to eat his kibble since she's on Merrick Puppy Plate, but I felt so bad that she was so hungry. She's never been one to care for food and I thought that she needed extra food for all the energy she was expending.

Anyway, the next day, Sunday, she was extremely lethargic. She spent most of the day sleeping. She also had diarrhea. I thought it was just because she was probably exhausted from the day before.

Yesterday, Monday, she didn't poop the entire day until after her second meal in the evening. I thought maybe it was b/c she emptied herself out the day before. When I picked up the poop I noticed a thin white film covering the poop. She was lethargic earlier on, but perked up after she pooped.

TODAY, her morning poop was somewhat normal. But her 2nd poop, is what really bothered me. It was jiggling when I moved it... from the mucous? It was very thick and covered the poop. It was gelatinous and... well, it jiggled! When I broke it open, there was very soft-looking light colored poop inside.

There has been no blood. Sorry for the extremely long and graphic descriptions of poop. I am just really worried and not used to analyzing poop to this extent. 

I guess my question is, is her system off-balance b/c of the kibble? b/c she over-exerted herself? or b/c of something more serious, where I should go to the vet. Should I monitor this situation for awhile longer? Any advice?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would have saved the poo and called the vet to ask if they want to see her. Hope she feels better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not a VET.... but my vet told me the gelatnus stuff can be from giardia...it also can be just from an upset stomach. Slimy poops can also just be expressing their own anal glands. My own personal rule is if there are no worm looking like things or blood... I give it a day or two... Puppies get diahrea, especially if they ate something unusual, But if it persists GO TO THE VET. and be sure to take a sample. I took so many samples to the vet when Jasper was a puppy... and he was always fine.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

take her to the vet, mucus doesn't sound good. take her sooner than later, she might just need an antibiotic or something but i would not wait. when django was sick last august the vet always asked me if there was mucus on his poop which leads me to believe your dog might have an intestinal problem, take her to the vet.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope this isn't a silly questions but.. how do I bring a poop sample? Should I baggie it? Or put it in a container?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just put it in a baggie. I hope Mochi is okay, though I would give her some days to see if she gets better. If you're worried then definitely take a sample in now.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yeah, i agree, take a poop sample they can test it while you wait to see if she's better. just make sure it's the most fresh poop sample you can get. sounds gross i know but they want it as quickly as it's eliminiated as possible.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Get her some probiotics. It's great stuff for straightening out an off digestive system. If you can't find probiotics easily just get some plain Greek yogurt for her at the grocery store. Let us know how she is tomorrow.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that she is doing great today. Two nice firm BM's. I feel so silly for being so worried for nothing! Just wondering, I started giving her pumpkin today. Since she's doing better, how long should I continue feeding it to her?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad things are better today. Probiotics work miracles. Good guess if you changed her brand of food suddenly I believe that is a good cause for diarrhea. Sounds like she is on the mend...hope it continues in the right direction.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lotus, when I use pumpkin I stop after 2 good stools. If you give it for too long AFTER you can get the opposite effect and that's not good either.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad she's feeling better!


----------

